# Warming Honey Supers



## rick54 (May 8, 2014)

I usually like to pull my honey supers around the middle of August if possible. Some years due to working overtime etc. the supers don't come off until the end of August. Then they're stacked in the pole barn waiting for extracting which may be pushed to the first week or so of September. Here in Michigan we can get frost in September, but mostly the night time temperatures do drop enough to prevent good extraction. My question then would be what means do you folks use to warm the supers in order to get the honey to flow at extraction? I know of one beek who bought a used walk-in cooler which he added a heater to and stacked his supers inside. It was a sweet deal indeed, but I neither have the room or $$ to go out and purchase a used walk-in cooler!
What resources have you used to keep supers warm for extraction?


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

Hmm, Are some of the days in September sunny? Is it still fairly warm in the daytime in September? What I do is, I put the supers in my car, but I only have 4 hives, and usually, only 4 supers. But it works for me, I put them in the car in the morning, and extract in the late afternoon.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Here's an earlier discussion that went outside the "box" option

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?343963-quot-Hot-Box-quot-Ideas-For-Warming-Frames-Pre-extraction


----------

